# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  كيف تشعر ان شخص يفكر فيك الان!!

## saousana

كيف تشعر ان شخص يفكر فيك الان , هذه هي الطريقة !

مواضيع البارا سايكولوجي غير خاضعة للقياس ولا للتكرار بل هي عبارة عن وقائع من الممكن تكررها 
ولكن من غير قانون ثابت يحكمها.. فما يحدث منك اليوم مما هو مندرج تحت هذا النوع من العلوم من الممكن أن يحدث في الغد... ومن الممكن ألا يحدث ... المهم أن وقوعه المتكرر يدل على صدقه حتى وان لم يكن قانونا ثابتا 
واليوم نطرح موضوع نحسبه يهم الكثير منا وهو عن كيفية معرفة ان فلانا من الناس الآن وفي هذه اللحظة يفكر فيك , كيف تتعرف على تفكيره فيك.. من بين العشرات ... بل المئات من الأفكار .. 



وقبل بيان الطريقة نود أن نشير إلى أمر مهم ...


وهو إن مثل هذه الأمور قد تحدث مع البعض بسهولة


وذلك نظرا لشفافية روحهم وعمق إدراكهم الحسي


مما يختصر الكثير .. وفي المقابل ..


فان هناك من الإخوة من يحتاج إلى وقت 


كي يدرب نفسه على مثل هذه الأمور


التي تحتاج إلى دقة وفن في استماع الأحاسيس وتصيدها 


المهم...تقول هذه النظرية وباختصار شديد...


أرجو التركيز :


عندما تعتريك حالة عاطفية (مفاجأة ) حول شخص ما


وتكون هذه الحالة مشابهة لحدث واقعي ......


فانه بالفعل يفكر فيك في هذه اللحظة 


بمعنى ...


عندما أتذكر والدي ... أو أمي .... أو اختى أو أخي أو صديقي 


ثم لا تتغير حالتي العاطفية ولا أحس بحرارة في المشاعر 


فان هذه خواطر من العقل الباطن لا أهمية لها في الموضوع


لكن ... تأمل معي 


عندما تكون في المدرسة أو في العمل


أو عندما تكون مسافرا إلى بلد بعيد ...


ثم ... فجأة


أحسست هذا اليوم انك تفكر في فلان من الناس (يفكر) 


وكأن أحدا نبهك ثم بدأت تحس بانجذاب إليه


وتود مثلا الاتصال به أو زيارته...أو حتى مجرد سماع صوته


فان هذا ما نقصده 


وان الواقع يصدقها .. ومع مرور الزمن .. والتدريب على هذا الأمر 


ستجد أن من السهل عليك معرفة من يفكر فيك.

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً يا سوسن ...

طرح جميل ومميز ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon11:

----------


## saousana

> شكرا ً يا سوسن ...
> 
> طرح جميل ومميز ...


مشكور على المرور 
زين موضوعي

----------


## saousana

> 


 :SnipeR (18):

----------


## زهره التوليب

جميل جدأ...........وبالفعل انا اتمتع بهذه القدره نوعا ما

----------


## saousana

> جميل جدأ...........وبالفعل انا اتمتع بهذه القدره نوعا ما


وانا كمان مشان هيك الموضوع جذبني

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طيب اذا هيك كويس

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بتصير
شكرا

----------


## mylife079

مشكورة سوسن

----------


## M7MD

*صارت معي كتييييير

مشكورة*

----------


## eng. Ehsan

شكرررررررا كتيييير سوسن
انا هاي الحالة مرت معي بالجامعة مرة...
بس ما بعرف اذا بعدها !!!!
يمكن حتى اشوف الشخص يمكن اعرف تفكيره نوعا ما...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا سوسن موضوع مميز 

 :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيك العافية يا ستي 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
يعطيكي العافيه موضوع رائع

----------


## down to you

حلو

مشكوره

----------


## fighting falcon

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الخمايسة

قام بعض الباحثين باجراء التجارب على تلك الهواجس ووجدوها انها بمحض الصدفه  والله اعلم

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]الكلام انا بوافق عليه لانه بصير معي 
والانسان لازم يثق بإحساسه لانو الاحساس بقودنا لمعرفة أمور بس اكيد مو كل
 الاشخاص بيتمتعوا بهاد الاحساس 
مشكورة سوسن على الطرح المميز [/align]

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلموو[align=center][/align]وووووو

----------


## nawayseh

موضوع فعلا شيق ونعم احيانا نجلس ونجد اشخاص نعتقد انهم يفكرون فينا 
ونكتشف فيما بعد ان ظنونا صحيحة 

تقبلي اختي تحياتي دوما

----------

